# HF Predator splitter feedback?



## bluedogz (Jun 3, 2014)

Stumbled across one reference on  the site to this:  http://www.harborfreight.com/20-ton-log-splitter-61594.html

With the ubiquitous Google-coupon it SEEMS to be a deal.

Does anyone own one?


----------



## xman23 (Jun 3, 2014)

If I was spending that much on a Chinese copy of a splitter, I would spend the 2,3 hundred more and buy a known quality brand. Try finding a part for that thing.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Jun 4, 2014)

xman23 said:


> If I was spending that much on a Chinese copy of a splitter, I would spend the 2,3 hundred more and buy a known quality brand. Try finding a part for that thing.



Have you actually looked at one up close and personal to see what parts are unique to that particular splitter?


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 4, 2014)

It seems to be 2-way, horizontal only.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 4, 2014)

Again, I think you would be making a big mistake, for 200-300 more you can buy much better quality. Just compare pictures of that and the Huskee 22 and you will see a world of difference. Well worth the extra 2-3 hundred......


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Jun 4, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Again, I think you would be making a big mistake, for 200-300 more you can buy much better quality. Just compare pictures of that and the Huskee 22 and you will see a world of difference. Well worth the extra 2-3 hundred......



I am not trying to promote the HF model.  Just putting it out there as an option.
That being said can you offer specifics on build quality, design, ease of use.  Comparing pictures does not add any value.


----------



## Z33 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Again, I think you would be making a big mistake, for 200-300 more you can buy much better quality. Just compare pictures of that and the Huskee 22 and you will see a world of difference. Well worth the extra 2-3 hundred......



Actually with the Huskee at 950 on sale and the HF splitter for 425.75 with the coupon for 25 % off that makes the Huskee more than 2x the cost. I am not saying that I would buy it but for someone on a budget it may not be so bad.


----------



## bluedogz (Jun 4, 2014)

This is kind of what I meant- I was hoping someone here actually owned one and could offer feedback. 

I agree that it's a good idea to be skeptical of cheap knockoffs... But not without facts.


----------



## Jags (Jun 4, 2014)

IHATEPROPANE said:


> Have you actually looked at one up close and personal to see what parts are unique to that particular splitter?


It does appear that there are at least a couple of main components that look unique to this splitter.  One being the pump itself (I am unfamiliar with its design) and the hydro cylinder looks to be of a unique design.  I was looking at the parts breakdown diagram.  Several hoses look custom as well.

I don't have a dog in this fight, just pointing out what I am seeing.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Jun 4, 2014)

Jags said:


> It does appear that there are at least a couple of main components that look unique to this splitter.  One being the pump itself (I am unfamiliar with its design) and the hydro cylinder looks to be of a unique design.  I was looking at the parts breakdown diagram w.  Several hoses look custom as well.
> 
> I don't have a dog in this fight, just pointing out what I am seeing.



No dog in the fight either,  but this is the kind of information I am looking for people to add.


----------



## bluedogz (Jun 4, 2014)

A contact at HF informs me that not only are there NONE of these in stock within 50 miles, there are also NONE even enroute from the factory!  So, I guess it's back to TSC with me.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 4, 2014)

You'd probably want to have a vertical/horizontal splitter.


----------



## Charlie2 (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm curious as to the advantages of a vertical spitter. My splitter is an early 1970's vintage, horizontal only, I have it raised to the height of a 3/4 ton truck tail gate and I can stand completely upright, no bending. When I look on YouTube, people are on their knees feeding a vertical. So other than rolling a huge log onto the ground level vertical splitter, one that can't be picked up, what are the advantages?


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Jun 4, 2014)

Charlie2 said:


> I'm curious as to the advantages of a vertical spitter. My splitter is an early 1970's vintage, horizontal only, I have it raised to the height of a 3/4 ton truck tail gate and I can stand completely upright, no bending. When I look on YouTube, people are on their knees feeding a vertical. So other than rolling a huge log onto the ground level vertical splitter, one that can't be picked up, what are the advantages?


Use a milk crate to sit on and the round never have to leave the ground.


----------



## Jags (Jun 4, 2014)

Charlie2 said:


> what are the advantages?


Its just the way our ancestors did it...


----------



## Charlie2 (Jun 4, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> Use a milk crate to sit on and the round never have to leave the ground.


 
    So someone rolls a log to you while your sitting on a crate? That would work, ---if you had someone to roll the log to you. I don't, so I'd have to get up and down, that wouldn't work for me, my knees are about shot.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Jun 4, 2014)

Charlie2 said:


> So someone rolls a log to you while your sitting on a crate? That would work, ---if you had someone to roll the log to you. I don't, so I'd have to get up and down, that wouldn't work for me, my knees are about shot.



I split a cord today.... by myself....... in 3 hours..... with the x25 for smaller stuff and the splitter in vertical for the rest.   I used the splitter for stuff over about 10" diameter......    I stock the area to the side with a pile of stuff and then run the splitter and make a mound of splits on the other side.  I'd say i can run the machine this way for around a half hour or so until i need to restock.  It ends up that about the time i need more material is a good time to idle down the machine and take a short stretch and restock.  With this method there is no lifting 60+ lb material to the table, just leave it on the ground.....

Just my .02, but my machine runs in horizontal and vertical and the only time the ram has moved in horizontal is during the break in.


----------



## Fifelaker (Jun 4, 2014)

Does it look like the cylinder is in there backwards?


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Jun 4, 2014)

Fifelaker said:


> Does it look like the cylinder is in there backwards?



No, its setup like a small electric with the cylinder under the table, it does look like it splits both directions as someone else stated.....


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 4, 2014)

There's got to be a reason that thing is not available anymore, it just didn't look right to me, that's why I referred to looking at both units side by side. Poor design probably did it in, the hydraulics look to be directly under that main beam.
Anyways I was only trying to stear you away from that, it's your money to do what you want with, if it were me, I'd wait till you can afford the Huskee. When you compare the both, it looks like you will get what you pay for. Have fun shopping....


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Jun 4, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> There's got to be a reason that thing is not available anymore, it just didn't look right to me, that's why I referred to looking at both units side by side. Poor design probably did it in, the hydraulics look to be directly under that main beam.
> Anyways I was only trying to stear you away from that, it's your money to do what you want with, if it were me, I'd wait till you can afford the Huskee. When you compare the both, it looks like you will get what you pay for. Have fun shopping....


What's not available anymore?


----------



## Fifelaker (Jun 5, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> No, its setup like a small electric with the cylinder under the table, it does look like it splits both directions as someone else stated.....


I see the other foot now.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 5, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> No, its setup like a small electric with the cylinder under the table, it does look like it splits both directions as someone else stated.....


So some genius said lets try to make a gas splitter designed like an electric splitter. Hey why not? And that's how you get junk......at a better price......


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 5, 2014)

Same genius must work for DR Splitter, Powerhorse and a couple others.


----------



## Jags (Jun 5, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> So some genius said lets try to make a gas splitter designed like an electric splitter. Hey why not? And that's how you get junk......at a better price......



Two direction splitters almost have to be set up like that.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 5, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Same genius must work for DR Splitter, Powerhorse and a couple others.


Ching Chung how? Ok I must be wrong, I'm glad I got my Huskee.....


----------



## bluedogz (Jun 5, 2014)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> So some genius said lets try to make a gas splitter designed like an electric splitter. Hey why not? And that's how you get junk......at a better price......



Does ANYONE actually have one?  Or are we just hypothesizing about how junky it is?


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Jun 5, 2014)

Only review I could find....

http://m.harborfreight.com/20-ton-l...threads/hf-predator-splitter-feedback.128351/


----------



## bluedogz (Jun 5, 2014)

bobdog2o02 said:


> Only review I could find....
> 
> http://m.harborfreight.com/20-ton-log-splitter-61594.html?utm_referrer=https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/hf-predator-splitter-feedback.128351/



Me too- that's why I asked here.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 5, 2014)

How does a horizontal splitter fit with processing wood one-handed?  You're going to get some heavy rounds you can't lift.


----------



## bluedogz (Jun 5, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> How does a horizontal splitter fit with processing wood one-handed?  You're going to get some heavy rounds you can't lift.



First, don't get rounds that big.  If I do, noodle noodle noodle.

Second, use one of these: http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest.../Lockhart-s-Firewood-Gripper-15---18-Logs.axd


----------



## Jags (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah, but the part that dogz isn't owning up to:


----------



## bluedogz (Jun 5, 2014)




----------

